# Reference number/receipt number in EOI for EA assessment



## mwaqar (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi,

I got my assessment done electronically from Engineers Australia. While filling out the EOI, there is one field asking my 'Reference number/receipt number' from the assessing authority. Now I have two numbers to fill this field with: 

1. My EA ID that they give when I created an online account with EA
2. My application number that EA gave after I submitted the application
There is no other number on EA assessment outcome letter other than these two.

So, seniors, which number should I choose as 'Reference number/receipt number'. Thanks.

Waqar

PS:
To be on the safer side, I filled this as 'my EA ID / my application ID' i.e. I put in both numbers there separated by a slash. I submitted my EOI on Jun 04, 15, with 60 points for Telecom Engr 189 visa, but so far have not received an invite. So, wonder if filling this wrongly could have caused that.


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

I've asked this exact question before and according to several members here it's the EA ID.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In EOI you should input - *EA ID*





mwaqar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my assessment done electronically from Engineers Australia. While filling out the EOI, there is one field asking my 'Reference number/receipt number' from the assessing authority. Now I have two numbers to fill this field with:
> 
> ...


----------



## mwaqar (Jul 4, 2014)

I got my invite today through email.

However, when I login to SkillSelect page with my EOI ID, the result is a blank page with this message: "The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location."

Would appreciate help from anyone on what to do.


----------



## nouman.saeed (Nov 29, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In EOI you should input - *EA ID*


Please let me know, which one is the reference or receipt number. I have entered receipt number mentioned on the invoice


----------



## Sophia D. (Mar 12, 2016)

*EA ID Number*



nouman.saeed said:


> Please let me know, which one is the reference or receipt number. I have entered receipt number mentioned on the invoice


You should put EA ID Number. I've asked EA and was told to use EA ID Number as reference / receipt number.


----------

